# Valet Key Card Holder



## John Slaby (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm not particularly excited about the prospect of using a valet with my Model 3, but I thought that just in case I end up at a place where I have no choice, I would like to make sure my key is easily identified with my car. So, I created a simple powerpoint slide with my license plate number and car color to go into a standard card holder. I thought it would be worth sharing, in case any one else would like one (it's not very fancy, but it does the trick). I leave it in the glove compartment without the key in it, and will put my key in when/if I ever need to valet park.

Looks like the site doesn't allow powerpoint files to be uploaded, so you can DM me and I'll e-mail it to you. Just take the ppt slide, change the background color to your car color and put in your license plate, print it, cut it to size and slide it in the plastic holder.










The card holder I purchased on Amazon:
*Vertical ID Badge Holders Sealable Waterproof Clear Plastic Holder, Fits RFID/Proximity/Badge Swipe Cards or Credit Card/Driver's License (6 Pcs, Only Holders)*


----------

